# I never thought for one moment I'd ever take shots as good as these



## lostprophet

Hey Daan (Doenoe)  guess who's back 

*
CLICK IMAGE FOR HIGH RES VERSIONS*

Barn Owl




Tawny Eagle








Great Grey Owl
















Bald Eagle


----------



## Antarctican

Holy Toledo, some jaw droppers in there!!!! Such as the first Tawny Eagle, the third and fourth Great Greys, and the second Bald Eagle shot.  (I, of course, would be ecstatic to get shots like _any_ of yours!)


----------



## danir

I'm out of words. Amazing shots - all of them.

Dani.


----------



## Robstar1619

Awsome pics indeed:thumbup:


----------



## Rachelsne

they are very nice!!!


----------



## Double H

You definitely nailed these, great shots indeed! :thumbup:


----------



## doenoe

OMG, where are the herons??!!!???

All kiding aside, these pics kick buttocks. That first shot is just amazing. Good to see you're shooting raptors again


----------



## lostcase_gib

*speechless*

due to jaw still in dropped position!


----------



## EricBrian

All are great but the 1st one is nothing less than amazing!


----------



## Kazoo

phenomenal shots LP!


----------



## scubabear6

Fantastic shots!!!!!


----------



## Ajay

:stun:

These are incredible.

:hail:


----------



## Tennessee Landscape

hold on a second....




















had to pick my jaw up off the floor


----------



## kundalini

'kin brilliant of the lot


----------



## leila

wow!


----------



## TCimages

ABSOLUTELY AMAZING!!!  HOLY *&^%


----------



## lostprophet

wow!  many many thanks everyone


----------



## EricD

I think everyones comments pretty much sum it up...fantastic photo's!!!  Where were the photo's taken at?


----------



## Mesoam

crimeny! spectacular!


----------



## Jermz_01

pssshhh... shot better with my camera phone on a dark cloudy day in the rain... 














waiting for lightning to strike my lying butt!!  :crazy:

all are amazing, the last eagle shot takes the cake for me though!!!  great job!


----------



## lostprophet

many thanks 

they were taken at The Hawk Conservancy


----------



## Ronman

.....what they said......:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## John_Olexa

Great work!!


----------



## LaFoto

You never thought you would ever take shots as good as these?

I always KNEW you would one day!
I had faith in you!
They don't come as a surprise to me!!!
You ARE this good!
How come you did not know???
No kidding here. Honest. No kidding. I mean every word I say.


----------



## sabbath999

I could rant and rave on how good they are and all... but...

Oh heck with it, I WILL rant and rave about how good they are...

RANT RAVE RANT RAVE RANT RAVE RANT RAVE RANT RAVE RANT RAVE RANT RAVE RANT RAVE RANT RAVE RANT RAVE RANT RAVE RANT RAVE RANT RAVE RANT RAVE RANT RAVE RANT RAVE RANT RAVE RANT RAVE RANT RAVE RANT RAVE RANT RAVE RANT RAVE RANT RAVE RANT RAVE RANT RAVE RANT RAVE RANT RAVE RANT RAVE RANT RAVE RANT RAVE RANT RAVE RANT RAVE RANT RAVE RANT RAVE RANT RAVE RANT RAVE RANT RAVE RANT RAVE RANT RAVE RANT RAVE RANT RAVE RANT RAVE 

That's how good they are. 

Great job.


----------



## Seefutlung

^5


----------



## tempra

In the groove mr Critchfield, in the groove!


----------



## AngieDoogles

WOW! A-mazing! :thumbup: I KNOW I'll never take shots as good as those.


----------



## Phranquey

> I KNOW I'll never take shots as good as those.


 
Tsk, tsk......I discourage talk like that.  Those are absolutely beautiful pictures, and one should aspire to take shots like this.....


----------



## AngieDoogles

Phranquey said:


> Tsk, tsk......I discourage talk like that.  Those are absolutely beautiful pictures, and one should aspire to take shots like this.....




Maybe one of these days.  For now, I'll just admire. :hail:


----------



## GTHill

What size lens were you using for those? Wowza good work.

Gene


----------



## Yahoozy

duuuuuuuuuude those are freakin sick
i LOVE the barn owl =D


----------



## c_lawrence

Stuning... I'm inspired once again. All are incredible... First one is AMAZING!


----------



## .Serenity.

Oh wow, just wow, amazing!


----------



## The Empress

Great series!!!


----------



## Heck

What Kind of drugs you take before you go out on a shoot? I need some of what ever it is!!


----------



## FOTO-GRAFFIC

OK - I bow before genius :hail::hail::hail:- these are exceptional, and that does n't even start to describe this series  - aren't you glad you didn't take up pottery now or buy that Canon IDs MkIII. In next years subjcts there will not be anything with Feathers.:lmao:


----------



## nicfargo

I hate you...these are amazing


----------



## lostprophet

Ronman said:


> .....what they said......:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:



cheers



John_Olexa said:


> Great work!!



many thanks



LaFoto said:


> You never thought you would ever take shots as good as these?
> 
> I always KNEW you would one day!
> I had faith in you!
> They don't come as a surprise to me!!!
> You ARE this good!
> How come you did not know???
> No kidding here. Honest. No kidding. I mean every word I say.



many thanks, guess its because I don't really believe in myself



sabbath999 said:


> I could rant and rave on how good they are and all... but...
> 
> Oh heck with it, I WILL rant and rave about how good they are...
> 
> RANT RAVE RANT RAVE RANT RAVE RANT RAVE RANT RAVE RANT RAVE RANT RAVE RANT RAVE RANT RAVE RANT RAVE RANT RAVE RANT RAVE RANT RAVE RANT RAVE RANT RAVE RANT RAVE RANT RAVE RANT RAVE RANT RAVE RANT RAVE RANT RAVE RANT RAVE RANT RAVE RANT RAVE RANT RAVE RANT RAVE RANT RAVE RANT RAVE RANT RAVE RANT RAVE RANT RAVE RANT RAVE RANT RAVE RANT RAVE RANT RAVE RANT RAVE RANT RAVE RANT RAVE RANT RAVE RANT RAVE RANT RAVE RANT RAVE
> 
> That's how good they are.
> 
> Great job.



many thanks many thanks many thanks many thanks many thanks 
many thanks many thanks many thanks many thanks many thanks 
many thanks many thanks many thanks many thanks many thanks 
many thanks many thanks many thanks many thanks many thanks



Seefutlung said:


> ^5



ta



tempra said:


> In the groove mr Critchfield, in the groove!



I aim to please



AngieDoogles said:


> WOW! A-mazing! :thumbup: I KNOW I'll never take shots as good as those.



you will, just takes practise



Phranquey said:


> Tsk, tsk......I discourage talk like that.  Those are absolutely beautiful pictures, and one should aspire to take shots like this.....



here here, everyone can take great shots, well if I can everyone else can



GTHill said:


> What size lens were you using for those? Wowza good work.
> 
> Gene



300mm some with a 1.4x converter but most just 300mm



Yahoozy said:


> duuuuuuuuuude those are freakin sick
> i LOVE the barn owl =D



many thanks



c_lawrence said:


> Stuning... I'm inspired once again. All are incredible... First one is AMAZING!



cheers



.Serenity. said:


> Oh wow, just wow, amazing!



many thanks



The Empress said:


> Great series!!!



thank you



Heck said:


> What Kind of drugs you take before you go out on a shoot? I need some of what ever it is!!



had a vitamin C tablet before I went out as I have a cold



FOTO-GRAFFIC said:


> OK - I bow before genius :hail::hail::hail:- these are exceptional, and that does n't even start to describe this series  - aren't you glad you didn't take up pottery now or buy that Canon IDs MkIII. In next years subjcts there will not be anything with Feathers.:lmao:



oh there had better be Ray or I'll join another club 



nicfargo said:


> I hate you...these are amazing



but not as much as I hate me


----------



## TIM9G

Wow Andy, you were right. That probably was your best visit there yet. The first 4/5 are incredible. Pin sharp for such a quick moving small and unpredictable subject. Hats off to you.


----------



## mstephens

those are some nice hooters. and good pictures!!!


----------



## lostprophet

cheers


----------



## MarcusM

Wow. Those are stunning.

Just curious, when you are taking shots of moving objects like that and you have to pan, I'm assuming you have to take the shot immediately after you lock the AF, otherwise it will be out of focus in an instant, am I correct?


----------



## lostprophet

MarcusM said:
			
		

> Wow. Those are stunning.
> 
> Just curious, when you are taking shots of moving objects like that and you have to pan, I'm assuming you have to take the shot immediately after you lock the AF, otherwise it will be out of focus in an instant, am I correct?



Many thanks

For panning shots the AF is set to AI Servo so it keeps tracking the subject as it moves closer.
I also make sure that AI Servo Tracking Sensitivity is set to slo[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]w, this is because I can pan with the subject fairly well these days.

Also I make sure that spot metering is linked to the focussing spot.


----------



## MissMia

Amazing! I love the tawny eagle.


----------



## DaveJ1983

Great pictures! Very crisp and I like the composition!


----------



## lostprophet

thank you both so much


----------



## Fangman

What a wonderful series - encouragement to the rest of us - showing us what is possible with practice and knowing where to be and at what time.


----------



## ChickenFriedRyce

These are beautiful Photos! You couldn't tell the diffrence from from these to real life!

What equipment do you use?


----------



## lostprophet

Fangman said:


> What a wonderful series - encouragement to the rest of us - showing us what is possible with practice and knowing where to be and at what time.



many thanks :blushing:



ChickenFriedRyce said:


> These are beautiful Photos! You couldn't tell the diffrence from from these to real life!
> 
> What equipment do you use?



EOS 1D mkII with a 300mm F2.8



Luna said:


> The first one is AMAZING!



thank you


----------



## Roger

absolutely outstanding photos, they show very well what the combination of excellent eye, camera skills and top equipment will yield.


----------



## lostprophet

many thanks, and yes the equipment really did help with these shots


----------



## Hoppy

Love the first Tawny best.

And answer to your heading statement.  Yyyyyyuppp!!!!!!!


----------



## lostprophet

whooooo Hoppy is back!!

so how was your 4 week holiday on Hayling Island or whatever that Island is called you went too??

Silly me, it wasn't Hayling Island was it? it was Tasmania and Australia wasn't it!


----------



## quickshot

EricBrian said:


> All are great but the 1st one is nothing less than amazing!


 

I also like number one the best, though all of these are superb!


----------



## jopu

Simply amazing... one day I will be as good as you! Yeah right


----------



## Hoppy

jopu said:


> Simply amazing... one day I will be as good as you! Yeah right


 
I've been out photoing with him and its all pure luck I can assure you!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Kanikula

Fantastic shots! and well deserved coms


----------



## THORHAMMER

your getting really good at stalking them...

Even @300 (or 450 ?) you have to be pretty close. and their senses are sharp, congrats, you are da man !

Beautiful shots.


----------



## crazy_dragonlady

Now these are the shots that I'd KILL to be able to take... maybe with a little more time, practice and better equipment. 

Now, the serious question... just how did you get so dang close?  I use a 300mm lens and I can NEVER get close enough to get shots like that?!?!

I know you said that it was at a conservancy of some sort.. but does that mean those birds let you get that close?  BTW I guess I should ask, how close were you? 

Oh, and one more thing... AWESOME FRIGGIN' SHOTS!!!!!!

ttfn
CDL.


----------



## Northsider

The second bald eagle photo is pretty sweet.  Great capture.


----------



## lostprophet

quickshot said:


> I also like number one the best, though all of these are superb!



many thanks



jopu said:


> Simply amazing... one day I will be as good as you! Yeah right



why not? All it takes is practice, all I'm doing is pressing the shutter button. After all photography is by far the easiest art form 



Hoppy said:


> I've been out photoing with him and its all pure luck I can assure you!!!:mrgreen:



98% luck and 2% pure talent I have you know!!



Kanikula said:


> Fantastic shots! and well deserved coms



many thanks



THORHAMMER said:


> your getting really good at stalking them...
> 
> Even @300 (or 450 ?) you have to be pretty close. and their senses are sharp, congrats, you are da man !
> 
> Beautiful shots.



390mm on my camera, but yeah I was close, at one point the Great Grey Owl hit the back of my head with her wing as she flew over



crazy_dragonlady said:


> Now these are the shots that I'd KILL to be able to take... maybe with a little more time, practice and better equipment.



Believe me all it takes is practice, practice and more practice and a lot of luck and yes the camera gear does help, anyone that says it doesn't is just lying to make themselves feel better



crazy_dragonlady said:


> Now, the serious question... just how did you get so dang close?  I use a 300mm lens and I can NEVER get close enough to get shots like that?!?!
> I know you said that it was at a conservancy of some sort.. but does that mean those birds let you get that close?  BTW I guess I should ask, how close were you?
> 
> Oh, and one more thing... AWESOME FRIGGIN' SHOTS!!!!!!
> 
> ttfn
> CDL.



Yeah I was close, must of the inflight shots were about 5-10 meters away



Northsider said:


> The second bald eagle photo is pretty sweet.  Great capture.



many thanks


----------



## duncanp

seen better :er:




















































































































































































































































































































wow how many lines can you get in a post?




































































































































anway, amaaaazing pics LP!


----------



## Hoppy

duncanp said:


> seen better :er:
> 
> At last someone else who has seen the truth!!! :mrgreen:
> 
> All these members Biggin' up LP's shots..... Don't you know its not good for his ego!? or me come to think of it, as I have to work with someone sooo bloody good it makes me SICK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## duncanp

Hoppy said:


> duncanp said:
> 
> 
> 
> seen better :er:
> 
> At last someone else who has seen the truth!!! :mrgreen:
> 
> All these members Biggin' up LP's shots..... Don't you know its not good for his ego!? or me come to think of it, as I have to work with someone sooo bloody good it makes me SICK!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea, im sure this is just going to encourage him to get that damn 800 5.6L
Click to expand...


----------



## Ann75

Wow, each and every shot is amazing! You have captured these birds in full flight with so much details.  Excellent work and thanks for sharing this fantastic series!   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Greetings,
Ann


----------



## KatharineAspen

Your photos always amaze me.


----------



## lostprophet

duncanp said:


> seen better :er:
> 
> wow how many lines can you get in a post?
> 
> 
> anway, amaaaazing pics LP!



 best comment ever!!



Hoppy said:


> duncanp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At last someone else who has seen the truth!!! :mrgreen:
> 
> All these members Biggin' up LP's shots..... Don't you know its not good for his ego!? or me come to think of it, as I have to work with someone sooo bloody good it makes me SICK!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


Oh behave Ian or else I'll not not you chauffeur me around anymore



			
				duncanp said:
			
		

> yea, im sure this is just going to encourage him to get that damn 800 5.6L



no need for one of those, got a mint condition 500mm F4 coming in part exchange soon but i have no need for it so I won't even be buying that, might 'borrow it though' 



Ann75 said:


> Wow, each and every shot is amazing! You have captured these birds in full flight with so much details.  Excellent work and thanks for sharing this fantastic series!   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> Greetings,
> Ann



many thanks



KatharineAspen said:


> Your photos always amaze me.



wow! thank you


----------



## Keagle

Friggen' awesome shots lp.

Excellent and outstanding shots. Your site is on the bookmarks now!


----------



## nick8888

...........


Sorry, had to take a while to process what i just saw.

Amazing!!

I would pay real money to have these! They are the kind of shots i would take in my dreams! Unbelievalbleblabeliveable!!!!!


----------



## souljourney

WOW!  The first one is amazing...what aperture did you use???  Pardon me if you already answered that question, I have a squirmy toddler on my lap and can't read all responses.  That one is DEAD ON, though!

Stunning!


----------



## M1M

Great work!!!


----------



## Hoppy

KatharineAspen said:


> Your photos always amaze me.


 
They certainly amaze the hell outta me..... I've seen him hold a camera!!!! :mrgreen: :greenpbl:


----------



## kellylindseyphotography

Wow, just wonderful   That first shot really took my breath away!


----------



## klissarov ik

great serie, first one got me blown away. what lens did you use?


----------



## rcapilli

hhhhhhhh... I'm just gonna buy a cardboard throw away camera.. No way I can do better than this..... *tears*


----------



## Traxtor

Some are born with skis on their feet. Your born with a camera in your hand!


----------



## lostprophet

Keagle said:


> Friggen' awesome shots lp.
> 
> Excellent and outstanding shots. Your site is on the bookmarks now!



many thanks



nick8888 said:


> ...........
> 
> 
> Sorry, had to take a while to process what i just saw.
> 
> Amazing!!
> 
> I would pay real money to have these! They are the kind of shots i would take in my dreams! Unbelievalbleblabeliveable!!!!!



I used to say that so just keep taking pics and one day it will just fall into place



souljourney said:


> WOW!  The first one is amazing...what aperture did you use???  Pardon me if you already answered that question, I have a squirmy toddler on my lap and can't read all responses.  That one is DEAD ON, though!
> 
> Stunning!



cheers, 1st one was F4 and 1/3200 shutter speed



Hoppy said:


> They certainly amaze the hell outta me..... I've seen him hold a camera!!!! :mrgreen: :greenpbl:



you better watch your back baldy 



kellylindseyphotography said:


> Wow, just wonderful   That first shot really took my breath away!



many thanks



klissarov ik said:


> great serie, first one got me blown away. what lens did you use?



Canon 300mm F2.8



rcapilli said:


> hhhhhhhh... I'm just gonna buy a cardboard throw away camera.. No way I can do better than this..... *tears*



just keep taking photos and one day you'll be taking better than these



Traxtor said:


> Some are born with skis on their feet. Your born with a camera in your hand!



it was a painful birth according to my mum


----------



## Hoppy

Traxtor said:


> Some are born with skis on their feet. Your born with a camera in your hand!


 
It was more likely to have been an airshow burger!!! :lmao: :greenpbl:


----------



## Dylano

Very nice got some great shots going on.


----------



## the real slim aidy

wow so many comments. They are trueley amazing pics


----------



## lostprophet

Hoppy said:


> It was more likely to have been an airshow burger!!! :lmao: :greenpbl:



ohh ha ha bloody ha ha



Dylano said:


> Very nice got some great shots going on.



why thank you



the real slim aidy said:


> They are trueley amazing pics



as am I aidy as am I :greenpbl:


----------



## BoblyBill

Well I don't frequent this part of the forum as much as I should, it looks like, cause I totally missed this thread. WOW, Andy, you have quite the camera to be able to take shots that good . Of course we all know it's not the camera but the photographer and you are one of the best, and I mean it.


----------



## Overread

*adds to the ego boost*
well you deserve it for taking shots like that - wonderful shots -- I really can't see any faults - and I really looked hard.
Great work!


----------



## husky_mom

*drops dead*.......

they literally took my breath away I went purple.....*take my hat off*... AMAZING pics!!!... mayor encouragement for all of us..well at least I know I speak for myself when I say... I wanna be like you !! ...awesome.... please keep em coming


----------



## 250Gimp

WOW.....just ...WOW


----------



## Bifurcator

4, 7, and 9 do it for me!!!

4, I want one!

7, Excellent composition!

9, What a classical image!


----------



## Ben-71

That's a few wows! ​ 
Out of which the largest wow is the first one!​ 
Originally Posted by *LaFoto*
_You never thought you would ever take shots as good as these?_​_I always KNEW you would one day!_
_I had faith in you!_
_They don't come as a surprise to me!!!_
_You ARE this good!_
_How come you did not know???_
_No kidding here. Honest. No kidding. I mean every word I say._​ 

*many thanks, guess its because I don't really believe in myself*​Well, you've got no choice but yield to the majority here ! ​


----------



## dwol

Whoa! truly amazing and beautiful pictures  and I bet your sick of saying thanks! haha


----------



## neogfx

My jaw literally dropped at that Barn Owl shot. Simply stunning.


----------



## ClarkKent

Awesome, caputres.  Truly inspiring and makes me want to work harder to achieve these results.


----------



## lostprophet

BoblyBill said:


> Well I don't frequent this part of the forum as much as I should, it looks like, cause I totally missed this thread. WOW, Andy, you have quite the camera to be able to take shots that good . Of course we all know it's not the camera but the photographer and you are one of the best, and I mean it.



Trust me its the camera 



Overread said:


> *adds to the ego boost*
> well you deserve it for taking shots like that - wonderful shots -- I really can't see any faults - and I really looked hard.
> Great work!



your too kind and no your not keeping my 300mm 



husky_mom said:


> *drops dead*.......



OMG there are that bad I've killed someone 



250Gimp said:


> WOW.....just ...WOW



cheers



Bifurcator said:


> 4, 7, and 9 do it for me!!!
> 
> 4, I want one!
> 
> 7, Excellent composition!
> 
> 9, What a classical image!



many thanks



Ben-71 said:


> That's a few wows! ​
> Out of which the largest wow is the first one!​ Originally Posted by *LaFoto*
> _You never thought you would ever take shots as good as these?_​_I always KNEW you would one day!_
> _I had faith in you!_
> _They don't come as a surprise to me!!!_
> _You ARE this good!_
> _How come you did not know???_
> _No kidding here. Honest. No kidding. I mean every word I say._​
> 
> *many thanks, guess its because I don't really believe in myself*​Well, you've got no choice but yield to the majority here ! ​



Nope, I'll never think of myself as a good photographer. If I did I'd give up



dwol said:


> Whoa! truly amazing and beautiful pictures  and I bet your sick of saying thanks! haha



yes :er:  cheers



neogfx said:


> My jaw literally dropped at that Barn Owl shot. Simply stunning.



thanks



ClarkKent said:


> Awesome, caputres.  Truly inspiring and makes me want to work harder to achieve these results.



thanks


----------



## Overread

lostprophet said:


> your too kind and no your not keeping my 300mm


 
meanie! 
its not like you need it with that 500mm you can "borrow"


----------



## Hoppy

On second thoughts......

I 'spose they're ............................................






























alright.......ISH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hoppy

Overread said:


> meanie!
> its not like you need it with that 500mm you can "borrow"


 
I never even got chance to touch the 500mm


----------



## Hoppy

What FOOL reserected this old chestnut?????????????

Whoever it was you made him smile and we ain't used to that!!!!!


----------



## Overread

does this mean you are scared now?


----------



## lostprophet

Hoppy said:


> I never even got chance to touch the 500mm



just as well as you'd only of dropped it


----------



## Hoppy

Overread said:


> does this mean you are scared now?


 
Petrified!!!!!!!!!!

At least we think it was a smile..... It might have just been WIND or GAS!!!



lostprophet said:


> just as well as you'd only of dropped it


 
Sadly you're probably right. :greenpbl:

Altho' I'm usually safe as long as there are no lamp posts around!!


----------



## agrteknolan

Dude awesome shots, I can never get in-flight birds to stay in focus, great work and composition.


----------



## jwsciontc

this thread is mad old but i must say, they are amazing, i dont know how you follow birds in flight like that,

the bald eagle ones are my favorite, its my favorite animal and am getting a tattoo of one and those may be one ill use theyre so good!!

but tat great grey owl doesnt have such a great lookin face!!


----------



## lostprophet

cheers everyone


----------



## Bifurcator

agrteknolan said:


> Dude awesome shots, I can never get in-flight birds to stay in focus, great work and composition.



Yeah, a camera with 3D tracking is pretty much a requirement. You can sometimes get lucky without it but...

If you have tracking on your camera give it a try - 1st with simple stuff like people walking, their feet, your dog or cat, household inanimate items as you pan, and stuff. Then use the practice to grab and track the birdies you want.

If it's small yard birds you'll probably need a very expensive camera with very high-speed 3D tracking but if it's a larger bird of prey I think most trackers will do a decent job.


----------

